# Precision Devices - One RTA



## Rob Fisher (31/5/18)

Another RTA I picked up in Stuttgart... Portuguese Maker. Precision Devices - One RTA. I had never heard of the company or the tank but it looked interesting... I didn't expect much and didn't take any pics while I was building it and it was a really simple build and wicking and I was up and running in no time at all.

Right away I was impressed with the air flow and the flavour of the One RTA. It has three different airflow holes and it's a wide open airflow to a restricted DL. Also nice and quiet.

This tank is in the top 5 right away... more on it after I have used it for a while.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

Looks great Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (31/5/18)

That mod!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/18)

Finally found a review for the One RTA... I needed a review to work out what the juice flow story was! The review is spot on... outstanding flavour... but no way to shut off juice flow and leaking on refill! Fail.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/18)

Despite the crap with the leak on refill I find myself using the tank because the airflow and flavour are so good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally found a review for the One RTA... I needed a review to work out what the juice flow story was! The review is spot on... outstanding flavour... but no way to shut off juice flow and leaking on refill! Fail.




Love the summary Rob - so I dont need to watch the video

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

